# 1989-1990 Klein Pinnacle Upgrades?



## procos (Jan 7, 2006)

I am going to get back into Mountain Biking after a 10 year layoff. I lived in Aspen, CO from 1991-1994 and biked religiously. I then moved to Chicago and lived in the city and over an 8 year period biked only about 10 times. I have since moved to Michigan and have decided to get back into it seriously. One of my best friends and my brother in law bike like psychos so I have some buddies to do it with. 

My question is I have a Klein from late 80's or early 90's. Not exactly sure of the year but probably either '89 or '90. I bought it used from a friend in Aspen in 1992 and he said it was 2 years old at the time. Anyways it was and is a great bike frame. Problem is the components are completely outdated. I still have the old school shifters and brakes Shimano XT. It has an ancient Marzoochi shock and the bike is only 18 speeds. The headset is a Cook Bros. The rims are Campagnolo and it has WTB hubs. The wheels ride real nice still but the rest of the bike is way to outdated. Is there anyway to update this bike with current components? I have been told by a few people that new components might not be compatable. Also I don't know if it is a smart thing to do dollar wise. Should I just hang on to this bike like a vintage car and sentimental value the way it is and buy a new one? Or should I try and upgrade it? I am thinking I should just get a new bike and save this one the way it is. There are too many memories to even count on that bike the way it is. It might be cool to keep it the way it is for memories.

Problem now is if I keep it the way it is I will want to buy a new bike and there are sooo many options these days I don't know where to start. I am thinking of going with another hardtail because I live in Michigan and don't forsee the need for a Full Suspension and I really want to keep it light. Any suggestions would help.

Thanks,

Chuck


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Keep it. 
And keep it as original as possible. 

If you are looking to upgrade or are looking for newer parts, modern suspension, more gears, etc....start fresh. For the money you'd spend trying to upgrade, you'd just be better off buying a slightly used modern full suspension bike.

The technology and design of a modern 4" travel full suspension bike w/ disk brakes will get you miles. It'll be a faster bike, no two ways about it.

A lot of people in this forum might argue that a vintage full rigid bike can hang just as good as any new bike. To some extent that's true. The bike you have should be just fine. That old XT is some of the best stuff Shimano ever put out. New cables and a tune up and you'd be fine.

But in the grand scheme of things, dollar for performance...a newer bikehas a better chance of giving you what you're looking for.

Just my most humble $.02 on the subject.

(wouldn't mind seeing pictures of the bike though!  )


----------



## RobynC (Feb 14, 2004)

I love my Klein. It's 18 years old. Would never sell it to get a "new" bike. Nothing wrong with any of the parts you mentioned. So they're just old? Is that all? As long as they work OK keep that bike!


----------



## procos (Jan 7, 2006)

Robyn,
That is exactly what my frame looks like color and all. I'll take a pic later today and post it. I guess since I have this nice Klein hardtail maybe I should be looking for a full suspension bike.

Chuck


----------



## procos (Jan 7, 2006)

Here is a pic of my Klein.










Chuck


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

*Pinnacle*

Here's my Gator Pinnacle.










XT 8 speed with STI levers, XTR V's, old style XT cranks (not compact drive) XT cassette, Syncros 150mm Cattleprod, Hyperlite bar, Onza threaded headset, zero setback UFO seatpost, Velo saddle, Velocity K525 rims, whatever tyres I have lying around, and VP pedals.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

*It's a...*

You have a Pinnacle Elite, which is a regular Pinnacle, but with a cool paint job. Keep it. Maybe it isn't your main bike, but it's a cool bike and there is a good chance you'll regret selling it.

One thing I would do is look into a different shock. I would see if you could find a rockshox or maintou fork for it that you could retrofit with Englund air cartridges.

http://ekosport.com/ta_intro.shtml (website with info)

I have them and they work well. Problem with that shock it getting it serviced, etc. There is hippie suspension, www.hippiesuspension.com that could give the shock a once over and has a good chance of having parts.

Some may differ with me about upgrading the fork, but the fork already isn't original, so what's the diff if you make it a few years newer yet?

If it's a six speed it must be a 1989 model as they were seven speed in 1990. Look here for the 1989 & 1990 catalogs, both of them have the Pinnacle Elite.

http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/Klein/Klein1989.pdf
http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/Klein/Klein1990.pdf

If it's a six speed, I can't remember if it's a 126 or 130 mm. spacing, which would make getting rear sprockets for it a little harder. Hey guys, what is the rear spacing?

I was bidding on a Pinnacle Elite on ebay a while back, the bike didn't reach reserve 2-3 times and haven't seen it since.

It's really not worth updating with new parts strictly in terms of $, you would be better off buying a new bike. But it is worth upkeeping as it's a beauty of a bike. You've had it for so many years, how could you sell it now?

Penguin


----------



## procos (Jan 7, 2006)

Pinguwin,
Thanks for all the info it really helps out. Yes my bike is definitely an '89 and that is what I thought it was. It is a 6 speed. Anyways those old catalogs from Klein are awesome. Yeah I just had my brother in law come by today to pick up my bike to work on it. His wife wants my bike so bad because she thinks it is sooo cool because it is so old school. Anyways I will never sell it and never thought of selling it. I am alittle bummed because I wish I would have kept the original fork but somewhere along the way it got lost or I gave to it someone to use and never got it back. 

Again thanks for the info. The new bikes I am looking at are these:

1) Giant Trance 1 or 2
2) Santa Cruz Blur XC
3) Klein Attitude XX
4) Trek 8500

Any of you ride these bikes or have any knowledge of these?

Thanks,

Chuck


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

procos said:


> I will never sell it...
> 
> The new bikes I am looking at are these:
> 3) Klein Attitude XX


Chuck,

Good to hear you won't sell, it means that you can continue to read the retro group 

As far as the Klein, please, for the sake of decency *Don't Do It!*

Your talking to someone who loves the old school, pre-trek Kleins and for someone to ask about their old school Klein and to consider buying a new one, well, it kind of seems like heresy. I guess if I met you on the trail with your post-trek Klein, I might ride with you but I would get to laugh at you and call you a wiener when your back was turned... (only .5 

'Guin

P.S. But you've got a cool Pinnacle.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

procos said:


> Pinguwin,
> Thanks for all the info it really helps out. Yes my bike is definitely an '89 and that is what I thought it was. It is a 6 speed. Anyways those old catalogs from Klein are awesome. Yeah I just had my brother in law come by today to pick up my bike to work on it. His wife wants my bike so bad because she thinks it is sooo cool because it is so old school. Anyways I will never sell it and never thought of selling it. I am alittle bummed because I wish I would have kept the original fork but somewhere along the way it got lost or I gave to it someone to use and never got it back.
> 
> Again thanks for the info. The new bikes I am looking at are these:
> ...


Shimano released the 7 speed in 89...just FYI.


----------



## procos (Jan 7, 2006)

My Klein has a Suntour Back Derailer.

Chuck


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

procos said:


> My Klein has a Suntour Back Derailer.
> 
> Chuck


ah, it looked like a Shimano system. Suntour was 7 speed as well in 89... I think.

What's your rear hub?


----------



## procos (Jan 7, 2006)

My front derailer and shifters are shimano XT but the rear gearset/derailer(bad on the lingo) is Suntour. The wheel hubs are Wilderness Trail Bike hubs.

Chuck


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

*work on the shock*

I talked to Jerry at Hippie Suspension the other day and also asked him about the fork. He says that the type of fork on your Pinnacle is repairable about 50% of the time. If the fork is simply worn out they can work something out in some way. If all that is needed is bushings and seals, he usually can take care of it.

Given what you've said about your riding, it sounds like it hasn't been used that much and if you need to get it serviced, there is a good chance you can take care of it. So if you want to keep it with the old shock, there you go.

Penguin


----------

